# Perppers in the news



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I just read this and thought, is what he saying accurate? So figured I'd post it to the community and see what other preppers might think. I don't necessarily think we're been on the path to civil war, but I'm just one person.

'Preppers' say Obama 'has divided us on a course for civil war' | Washington Examiner

It is interesting, I've never heard of this guy, but have probably read an article or two he's written for the NRA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure about the poorly written article, didn't get much out of it personally. However, I will address your question ......... If indeed one does feel that a gun grab furthering the assault on our right is imminent, how do you think this will go down? Down here in the central and eastern southern States, it will be met with great resistance by a majority who own firearms.

On another note....... Facebook no longer allows gun selling or trading and will shut down posts or sites. Just months ago my area had dozens of gun trading only groups who posted daily sale and trade opportunities. These sites no longer exist.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

The website locked my computer up. Without reading the article, I'm sure it's probably stupid. Since news outlets seem to gravitate towards the dummies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

He is right about the Civil War thing. Just not like he described it.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

As a former Army Officer, and the husband of an Active Duty Senior Air Force Officer, I can tell you that you don't have to worry about soldiers knocking down your doors.
The vast majority of military members would refuse to obey orders to do so, especially in violation of rights. 
Remember, ALL military members have taken an oath to protect and obey the constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign AND domestic. Most take that oath to heart.

There will be those few who will cower, and blindly follow a tyrannical edict, but there are too many smart folks in the military to buckle under a tyrant en masse. They would be on the side of those who would FIGHT to protect our constitution, our homes, and our way of life, and that means either simply refusing, or deserting and joining a resistance with great skills.

It could be coming....soon!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hear more and more people talking about civil war from many different sources. I no longer think it's that remote of a possibility


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know there are a lot of stupid people in the US. I mean hildo is running for president and half the population is in love with her.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> As a former Army Officer, and the husband of an Active Duty Senior Air Force Officer, I can tell you that you don't have to worry about soldiers knocking down your doors.
> The vast majority of military members would refuse to obey orders to do so, especially in violation of rights.
> Remember, ALL military members have taken an oath to protect and obey the constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign AND domestic. Most take that oath to heart.
> 
> ...


just like in the civilian population, the US military allegiance to Obammy splits along racial lines - same same with the cops - not a pure & inclusive division, but close enough .... close enough that the civilian population would quikly see, who was and who wasn't, taking action on Obammy's unlawful & unconstitutional decree .... and that would automatically divide the civilian population ..

a civil war breaks out - most of the military not accepting orders and cop departments virtually dissolved .... where does his royal majesty turn? .... exactly why we have to worry about an invited invasion from UN troops .... Obammy wouldn't think twice about it - he'd personally glad hand the Congo UN troops as they looted the airport Customs Shop ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps it is just coming to the surface but it appears to me that culturally, politically and morally there is a bigger divide in the domestic population than anytime since the 60's. Civil War may be a stretch at the moment but this is apparently an article by someone presenting others ideas if I am reading it correctly. Lots of wiggle room for so called facts. All things considered 2nd Amendment rights are a priority to maintain. Especially if the divides widen making civil unrest a likely event.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The reality is that many Americans have reached the end of their patience....awaiting a leader who can turn us around. It is now appearing that that may be a pipe dream in 2016.

We have become so impervious to the daily "new rules", that we fail to realize that it is all compounding, and will eventually explode into rebellion....and that can happen in a flash!

The list of ills is so long now that it may be beyond the point of no return. Everything from the national debt to transgenderism to gun control to immigration and beyond. It is overwhelming and stressful, so many people just hide their heads in the sand...at least until the balloon explodes.

The corruption that has become endemic in our governments...nationally as well as locally is as bad as anything I've seen in Nigeria or other countries. It's just better hidden. Remember....power corrupts and absolute power corrupts...absolutely.

Thomas Jefferson is turning over in his grave, along with the rest of our founding fathers. What went wrong? Who knows, but we are reaching a zenith of total dissatisfaction, and when that happens, all hell will break loose. The GOP convention in Cleveland will tell a big story about our continued ability to withstand the onslought of the nanny state....and/or police state. It is likely that riots and demonstrations outside the convention may exceed those of the 1968 Democratic convention in Chicago. And on the other side, we have Clinton/Sanders bashing it out a few weeks later, and likely with even more unrest that could eclipse the earlier convention as anarchy rises and people aren't being satisfied....on one side or the other.

Frankly, I'm glad I live in an area of Florida that is generally conservative with little exposure to the rising combustion that is happening elsewhere in the country. Nonetheless, when the fit hits the shan and chaos erupts, it may very well explode into every village, town, city, and state simultaneously. (After all...little miss Wassermann-Schulz and her leftist disciples are only a hundred miles south of me....).

I believe we have a long, hard road ahead, and I'll be surprised if we remain a 50-state union for more than a few more years. The rumblings are growing....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I think we have problems in this country that desperately need to be addressed. I don't yet see them as problems leading to a civil war, maybe I have a blind spot when it comes to line of reasoning. 

I guess what struck me odd about the article is the notion of people are getting into prepping because they fear civil war, I prep for natural disasters, I prep for being stranded when my vehicle breaks down, I prep for being lost in the woods. I prep for a lot of reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with a fear of civil war. 

I think the logic is flawed, if for no other reason than preppers are a diverse group of people with equally diverse reasons for prepping. People get into prepping for a multitude of reasons. To say it's because we fear civil war is overly simplistic and inaccurate.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Seneca said:


> Thanks for the replies, I think we have problems in this country that desperately need to be addressed. I don't yet see them as problems leading to a civil war, maybe I have a blind spot when it comes to line of reasoning.
> 
> I guess what struck me odd about the article is the notion of people are getting into prepping because they fear civil war, I prep for natural disasters, I prep for being stranded when my vehicle breaks down, I prep for being lost in the woods. I prep for a lot of reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with a fear of civil war.
> 
> I think the logic is flawed, if for no other reason than preppers are a diverse group of people with equally diverse reasons for prepping. People get into prepping for a multitude of reasons. To say it's because we fear civil war is overly simplistic and inaccurate.


I plan our preps with no particular scenario in mind, but rather to be prepared for ANY contingency. That being said, we DO plan extra care for hurricanes, but that is primarily wind mitigation for the house.


----------

